
Facebook, Instagram, Messenger, WhatsApp Down Globally - montag
https://netblocks.org/reports/facebook-whatsapp-instagram-messenger-down-globally-WJBZvWB6
======
whiteShtef
Dying to see the postmortem if they decide to publish it. All four went down
worldwide almost immediately, doesn't seem like a load-based cascade.

